# Gladesmen Restoration, @Lowcountryrattler



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

After lusting over one of these for years, I finally drove down to FL this spring and picked this up from a fellow microskiffer! All I can say is that this boat is incredibly fun and gets me into the shallowest spots around. Was feeling froggy yesterday after reading through Whiskey Angler's restoration thread and decided to bite the bullet and get started! I'll be updating the thread as I progress through the restoration but here's what we can expect...

De-rig:
-Removed rub rail, all electronics, grab bar, deck hardware, built outboard stand/removed outboard, possibly new fuel line

Hull:
-Here in SC, oysters are a key ingredient in finding fish, that being said, scratches/dings don't bother me and I'm on the fence about anything more than a compound/buff on the hull. 

Cap:
-Fill in holes left from trolling motor bracket/plug
-Epoxy to any exposed foam
-The non-skid is spotty in places so I plan on sanding the cap and applying Kiwigrip over either Awlgrip or Interlux Perfection

Cockpit:
-Following other's recommendations I'm thinking about installing phenolic blocks for the grab bar and possible future cooler tie down mounts.
-Filling in the occasional deep scratches
-Not sure whether the rigging tubes will stay, but the rod holders have got to go, looks like someone else installed them after they cut the original ones out, they just don't work for me. Looking into some made by Anytide
-Not sure I'll keep the rod holes in the front bulkhead as my 9' fly rods fit in the cockpit
-Awlgrip or Interlux perfection? I have experience with both, going to roll it out since I don't have the ability to spray(Color suggestions anyone? Was thinking two tone that goes with the light blue hull or get wild and paint everything!)

Put it back together! 
This thread should be fun and I'm open to any and all suggestions y'all may have. Not my first restoration, but always eager to learn! I'll post most pictures here but also on Instagram, Lowcountryrattler.

Halfway home to SC from FL.



















































And now let the wild rumpus start!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Mmmmm modelo is making me thirsty


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice. If that's a 25 yama hama I bet that thing hauls.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks like a fun project on a cool skiff!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Curious to see the deck repairs, how you'll match the non skid. Love these boats picking mine up this week.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks like a 6hp Yamaha from the pics


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

15hp with the 6 decal for horsepower restricted lakes! Modelo is partially sponsoring this project, I'll be removing the non-skid and rolling new non-skid, you'll love your new ride!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Modelo is fully sponsoring my hangover tomorrrow


----------



## gaflats (May 3, 2007)

Good luck. It's like a pandora's box once you get into refurbing. One thing will lead to another...


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks good, weekend progress pics?


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Update, cut out the rod holders, looks like someone installed them after cutting out the originals, I've got some new ones coming from Anytide courtesy of Whiskey Angler's design, continue the sanding...


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow where has the time gone? Graduated from school, started a new career, moved to cold ass New Hampshire, but almost finished...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

What did you do to the bottom to get it that shiny??


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

flyclimber said:


> What did you do to the bottom to get it that shiny??


3 coats 545 epoxy primer, sand to 320 in between, 3 coats awl grip sand to 400 between each


----------



## Chasingreds (Apr 1, 2019)

dingoatemebaby said:


> Wow where has the time gone? Graduated from school, started a new career, moved to cold ass New Hampshire, but almost finished...
> View attachment 84682
> View attachment 84684
> View attachment 84686
> ...


Dang! I'm in mount pleasant and was hoping to see your completed work!

Best of luck!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Came out great! Did you completely do away with the rod holders?


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Still need to mount the Anytide rod holders, they mount under the gunnels, much cleaner I think than the previous


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Turned out beautiful!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks really good! Would love to check it out if you ever bring her back down to SC.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice


----------

